# I'ts over, mostly



## Darci (Feb 10, 2002)

Well, it looks like I'm on the downhill side of this whole experience now. Saturday am at about 4:45 my youngest son started crying for me. (He always sleeps like a log!) So I got up, and before I went to him I went to the bathroom. I had started to bleed a little. How did he know needed him at that very moment??
Anyway, I lightly bled all day saturday. Sunday morning at 4:00 am I woke up and the bed was very bloody. I ran to the shower and jumped in and when I undressed I had lots of blood everywhere. I also was able to pick up my baby and put her in a small box that we buried her in later. She was beautiful, to me.

I bled a lot, and I'm still bleeding a lot. My midwife is keeping close track of me, though, so I'm not worried. I think I physically overdid it today, though, and I'm very exhausted. My boys were able to be with us when we buried her, and the older boys were very loving and kind about it, and even offered their own prayers for her. (they are 8, 6, 3 and 22 months) We placed her on my parents farm under a tree planted for me when I graduated from high school.
I'm really doing ok. I'm still very sad, but at least now I have the physical done with, almost. I now know this was how it was meant to be for us. And she's being well taken care of by my grandfather in heaven, I believe. He was a great grandad! I had to send him somone to spoil!

I will continue to pray and give support to those who need it, though, here and in rl!







I know I couldn't have made it through without the amazing support I found here!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Darci~

Please know that I am so sorry and sad for your family and the loss of your beautiful little baby girl







. My heart and healing goes out to you and your family.

Hugs~

Lisa


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Darci, I've been thinking about you a lot. Thank you for sharing your baby with us. I cry for her and the family who never got to see her grow.

Your experience sounds very spiritual and emotional. You've created some beautiful memories for your baby. Your boys will also benefit from being a part of this.

How sorry I am that you lost your child. Please reach out to us for support when you need it. We're hear for you.

With all the bleeding, your loosing a lot of iron. Please make sure your eating healthy and drinking a lot of fluids (water and caffein free teas are best). Your midwife sounds wonderfull, I'm so glad your in her care. Please, also remember to reach out to others and accept help now. You need to take things easy and give yourself time to heal and be with your family.

Sending gentle healing thoughts to you.


----------



## kykarraliv (Jan 26, 2002)

Darci, I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure your Grandfather will take great care of her. May Heavenly Father hold you close and give you comfort. What a beautiful place to bury her and remember her.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am very sorry for your loss......let your men look after you for a bit...


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

(((((Darci)))))

I'm glad the waiting is over for you, and that you were able to complete this cycle of life/death in the way you felt best.

I encourage you to be really good to yourself and rest in the love of your family. In past times women who miscarried weren't given the support and care they needed and deserved - things can be different now, I hope they are for you.

As for the bleeding, your midwife can certainly give you the objective view of how much is ok and etc. Vitamin C and echinacea + lots of fluids and iron rich foods/herbs (yellow dock, nettle) are really good right now. After my miscarriage I used Floradix (Iron + herbs) for a while and felt it to be very healing.

That is such a sweet thought that you sent your angel to be there with your grandfather ...

Barbara


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

{{{Hugs}}} I'm glad that it wasn't too traumatic and that this will start your recovery period. I used to think that a miscarriage was something people would eventually forget about, but now I realize that it's something that you just have to make peace with and get used to.


----------

